# HELP! Bigsby - fix or replace with a wrap tailpiece?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

OK so I bought a Gretsch with a Bigsby Gretsch G2622TG-P90 It looks like this










I really like the guitar. I like the neck, relatively flat radius on the fretboard, finish is cool. What I don't like is the Bigsby. If you breathe on this thing the guitar is out of tune. Like you need to tune between notes bad. Would be more tolerable if all the strings went flat / sharp, but sometimes it seems very random.

Now to be fair I've not even changed the strings on this. I bought it at the start of the COVID lockdown, and didn't end up playing it much due to the Bigsby frustration. After some research here's what I'm thinking my options are, would appreciate any advice from those more knowledgeable on the subject.

Option 1 - Block the Bigsby spring with a copper pipe?
Option 2 - Try a roller bridge / new nut?
Option 3 - Find a wrap tailpiece to replace the bridge
Option 4 - Sell it / trade it for an ES-335

I'm thinking option 3 is the least intrusive. I don't really want to drill holes in this thing.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

If the bigsby is throwing it out if tune it’s the nut.
If you don’t use the bigsby get a G tailpiece for it (eBay or reverb).
I don’t know if there’s enough wood for a wrap tail.
If you decide to go with a wrap tail I have a V shaped gretsch one.

Nathan


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not much can actually go wrong with a Bigsby and I haven't seen any faulty ones, though others will have more experience with such things. My bet is the nut needs service, and it always helps to have a roller bridge with a Bigsby.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I got a Gretsch 5120 with Bigsby and upgrade filtertrons. The PO had installed a Rocking Bar bridge. It literally moves with the strings when using the Bigsby. I don't recall it going out of tube every time. It "pivots" forward or backward with the Bigsby. It moving with the strings seems to keep the string contact consistent rather than pulling it back and forth across a saddle. I can't say much else as I didn't buy it, or know where to get it, but I believe it's a genuine Gretsch part. It's an idea if you wanted to look into it.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I had a similar fight with a bigsby and this was my solution. Pulled the pins and drilled through the bar so it is now a stoptail.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I wonder if a really good tech couldn't sort out these problems. I've heard a lot of people complain about their Bigsby equipped guitars, but my Tele with a Bigsby stays in tune probably better than most of my other guitars.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bx4npNFn6tlgyGP2ifA5f51Mj1vpzVyVLczg780/


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like all you need is a good set up and some nut sauce. My gretsch is 56 years old and I never have tuning issues


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

troyhead said:


> I wonder if a really good tech couldn't sort out these problems. I've heard a lot of people complain about their Bigsby equipped guitars, but my Tele with a Bigsby stays in tune probably better than most of my other guitars.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bx4npNFn6tlgyGP2ifA5f51Mj1vpzVyVLczg780/


Yeah I keep hearing this. If I fart next to mine it goes out of tune though. I guess the finding a really good tech part might be the challenge. My last experience I had with a L&M setup was underwhelming - as far as I can tell they slapped on the strings and gave it back to me.

Thanks @Chitmo @vokey design (your solution has potential) @Verne @Mooh @nnieman for the replies.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

If you like the Bigsy... first... new slippery nut properly cut for a Trem... that might do it... if not, the rocking bar is a good idea - you double sided tape it and it will conceal the tune-a-matic holes - reversible... and Callaham makes a holes not posts roller... easy install.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> OK so I bought a Gretsch with a Bigsby Gretsch G2622TG-P90 It looks like this
> 
> View attachment 322175
> 
> ...


I agree wit some of the other comments
New strings may impact the nut. The strings likely bind so the nut needs to be addressed with a nut file (or fine sand paper wrapped over a thin flat object) and some graphite from a pencil

I am always amazed that some guitars with a bigsby don't have some kind of slide or roller bridge 
That would help too- but the nut is likely 70% of the problem

Markus


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I had this issue with my 5120. I did a nut file and lube and ditched the TOM (I got a TruArc) and it stays in tune quite well now. My Falcon has a roller bridge and Big and it stays in tune very well.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

New strings and a proper setup.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You want flat bottomed and roomy nut slots.

Some recommend graphite or nut sauce, I haven't needed that.

I agree that the TOM is not a good choice.

GretschPages.com or Gretsch-Talk.com.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Setup and get a tru-arc bridge for it- or a Compton. 
Do NOT get a shitty roller bridge that will suck the life out of your string energy. A roller bridge is the single biggest copout to try to solve tuning issues related to Bigsbys. 
You can get a rocker type bridge and have the base pinned. I've done it many times and the results are obvious.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Ya [email protected]@k the roller bridge.
I have bigsby a with tom, solid aluminum bridges and tele 3 saddle brass bridges - they all stay in tune.
Your issue is the nut.

Try some sandpaper in between the slots.




vokey design said:


> I had a similar fight with a bigsby and this was my solution. Pulled the pins and drilled through the bar so it is now a stoptail.
> View attachment 322179
> View attachment 322180


Dude I do that to every bigsby that passes through my shop.
Way easier to restring that way.

Nathan


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

It’s not the bigsby . I have two bigsby equipped guitars and don’t have this problem . The strings are most likely getting caught up on the saddles or the nut . Over seas nut work can be sketchy. I got lucky with my guild 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I solved this problem the old fashioned way. Took it to Long & McQuade for a setup, switched to heavier strings. Better but still not good. Let it sit in the case for two months, then traded it in. New guitar day:


----------

